# EARTHQUAKE



## GoodTurns (Aug 23, 2011)

wow!  my first REAL quake   5.8   scary, exciting, glad its over!


----------



## Toni (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt it in New Jersey!! I never wanted to feel another earthquake in my life!!! It was 5.8 centered in Virginia.  I hope Bruce is ok? BRUCE???


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 23, 2011)

We just felt it here too!! We only feel them maybe once a year ... this was the most I have ever felt it in Southern Ontario.

AK


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES!!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 23, 2011)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0005ild.php

AK


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't feel a thing :frown:


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

they just talked about it on the radio!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 23, 2011)

I work in a concrete building.....never felt anything like that before! Man, concrete can really move.

Norfolk area shook pretty good!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 23, 2011)

My mom in New York City felt it.


----------



## pfde4 (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it in Rhode Island.


----------



## TomW (Aug 23, 2011)

Son in law in Ithaca NY felt it.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 23, 2011)

earthquake today, got a hurricane scheduled for this weekend.... we got any volcanoes on the east coast?


----------



## snyiper (Aug 23, 2011)

Southern MD hit tooo after shock in about a hour!!!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 23, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> earthquake today, got a hurricane scheduled for this weekend.... we got any volcanoes on the east coast?


 
Don't do us in Jon....That hurricane is going right over us on Sunday Morning! No volcanoes please!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 23, 2011)

no more..... Its not my fault!! Honest I did not bring them with me!!!


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it here!


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 23, 2011)

We've been praying for a long time for a Class 5 Hurricane  just for D. C. and the 535!!!  Sorry about the rest of you neophytes!:redface:


----------



## leehljp (Aug 23, 2011)

Toni said:


> no more..... Its not my fault!! Honest I did not bring them with me!!!



LOL :biggrin: Reminds me of the '70s, I think when a UCLA professor and geology students found three new minor faults in the LA area. These new faults were named "My Fault, Your Fault, and McHenry's Fault (after the professor).

The Virginia quake has been initially listed as being very shallow and that contributed considerably to the shaking

I got used to experiencing many quakes in Japan over the years but most of theirs are 30 to 60K deep. They still shake, but the that depth greatly disperses destructive energy over a wider area at the surface. A shallow 5.9 is nothing to laugh at, especially in an area where quake codes haven't been put into place for serious quakes.


----------



## titan2 (Aug 23, 2011)

All quite here in Cali.....now you know a little bit of what it's like! :yawn:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it here but all okay.  Had to evacuate building to check for gas leaks but back to normal.  

Welcome home Toni!!


----------



## warreng8170 (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it down here in Charlotte as well.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 23, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Felt it here but all okay.  Had to evacuate building to check for gas leaks but back to normal.
> 
> Welcome home Toni!!



couple folks here had more than gas leaks!!!!


----------



## MarkD (Aug 23, 2011)

TomW said:


> Son in law in Ithaca NY felt it.


I'm located about 30 miles from Ithaca. We felt it.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Aug 23, 2011)

I miss all the fun.....


----------



## glycerine (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently EVERYONE felt it!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 23, 2011)

Got a pretty good shake here as well!.  Like Good Turns, I felt my 1st quake!


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a small tsunami in the grand daughters wading pool in the back yard here in Richmond, VA


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 23, 2011)

Supposedly people here in Raleigh, NC felt it in our building.   I didn't!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it. 

1st thought: a truck backed into the loading dock.

lasted more than 2 seconds

2nd thought: a bomb

last more than 10 seconds

3rd thought: big bomb brought down a building, or this is an earthquake...... hold it, I don't live in Cali anymore.



The previous record for the DC area was a 2.8, so a 5.9 is a big upgrade.

Our building evacuated and they just announce train service restored so I get to go home.

Lillian felt it in Martinsburg too.


----------



## TomW (Aug 23, 2011)

I was in the Sylmar earthquake in 1971 (6.6 which killed 65 people).  Lots of damage.  I've been around a few more (both in California and Alaska) since, and still get sick to my stomach when the news comes in.  Glad everyone is ok.
Tom


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 23, 2011)

Chuck Key said:


> Just a small tsunami in the grand daughters wading pool in the back yard here in Richmond, VA



:biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 23, 2011)

Colorado had one this AM I believe. Glad you are all ok. Sure You didn't, Tony:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 23, 2011)

*felt but not much*

Central DE.  I happened to be watching TV and felt my chair shaking -- I thought one of the dogs was leaning on it and scratching or something.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 23, 2011)

I was on the toilet, thought it was the mexican food.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 23, 2011)

Pictures of damage in our part of the state


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 23, 2011)

Toni said:


> I felt it in New Jersey!! I never wanted to feel another earthquake in my life!!! It was 5.8 centered in Virginia. I hope Bruce is ok? BRUCE???


 Toni you brought it with you 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 23, 2011)

Were you sitting in it Jerry? How bad are you hurt?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 23, 2011)

So now every place wants to grow up and be like California?? Quakes suck.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 23, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Were you sitting in it Jerry? How bad are you hurt?



Nothing serious, lost a whole bubba cup of sweet tea though. :wink:


----------



## THarvey (Aug 23, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> earthquake today, got a hurricane scheduled for this weekend.... we got any volcanoes on the east coast?



Not yet.  May be coming your way soon.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 23, 2011)

What gives???  I was in the basement, my wife was upstairs in the kitchen...neither one of us felt anything North Wales, PA.  I feel cheated.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure why those that didn't feel it are disappointed!  I felt it and would have preferred not too!  Kind of unsettling when the solid ground below you is moving around!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 23, 2011)

i was standing at my workbench getting ready to do something with a pen and felt like the bench bumped me and the wall wobbled. thought i meet be hallucinating but then it happened and having grown up in California it suddenly dawned on me we were having, or had just had a small quake. about 10 minutes later it was on the news. cell phone service not right for a few minutes. then wife called and asked, "did you feel that". scary until you figure out what's up.


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt it while we were on the ship here in Norfolk!  A bunch of us were in a room and looked at each other wondering why the ship was shaking, only to find out about ten minutes later it was an earthquake.  Kind of wierd feeling an earthquake while floating in the ocean.


----------



## avbill (Aug 23, 2011)

My son is a native California and works at the Smithson  in DC-- So every one asked him what to do.   He said  go back to work  this is a small earthquake .  Spoken as a true Californian.


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 23, 2011)

That was hairy today!  

Was standing in the CO's hatch talking to her and some other folks, at first I thought we were taking incoming or that an explosion had gone off.  But it just kept coming!  

I'll take a hurricane any day over that!

Oh wait...that's on Saturday.  

Now all we need is locust and floods and we will know something is up!


----------



## BW Design Works (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey now you get to experience what I get every now and then.... The strongest that I can remember is the Northridge quake in 94'. That was a 6.7, it shook everything :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 23, 2011)

Just had an aftershock...


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 23, 2011)

wolftat said:


> I was on the toilet, thought it was the mexican food.



almost needed a new keyboard there!  

I did not feel a thing here.


----------



## wee willie (Aug 23, 2011)

felt it up here 25 miles north of Toronto


----------



## Geppetto (Aug 23, 2011)

*A first for me*

 I live about 130 miles due north of the epicenter. It was the first quake I've ever experienced.  It took me a while to figure out what was happening. It was almost like two events.  At first it rumbled and shook the foundation.  Then it seemed like it got more shallow and just jingled the glassware.     It really got my adrenaline going.  Then when  I settled down, I got really lazy for the rest of the day.


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 23, 2011)

I was in the kitchen moving around and didn't notice it but my wife was laying on the bed reading. She said she saw the clothes move and then the bed. First thing she thought of was the exorcist


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 23, 2011)

Not a thing here.  Found out about it when it was on the news.


----------



## G1Pens (Aug 23, 2011)

Ii live about 40 miles north of Atlanta and I felt it. I was sitting at my computer working and the whole house moved. It wasn't a shake it was more like the house was floating and moved side to side. Only lasted a few seconds but it was very noticeable. Maybe a better way to describe it is to say it was like when you are on a suspension bridge and you can feel the road move...only a little stronger. It was really weird.


----------



## rkimery (Aug 23, 2011)

Toni, I think they're following you!:ghost: :biggrin:



Toni said:


> I felt it in New Jersey!! I never wanted to feel another earthquake in my life!!! It was 5.8 centered in Virginia. I hope Bruce is ok? BRUCE???


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I live in Richmond Va. My wife is mad at me because every time I go out of town for training some thing happens at home. Ice storm one, huricane, snow storm, and now earth quake and huricane coming in this weekend and I will not be back to Virginia till Sept 2nd. I am 500 miles away and we felt it here. Go figure I leave and all this fun is happening back home. Go figure my luck. Just a few cracks in the old plaster walls but no cracks in the foundation. But I will have to check when I get home.


----------



## eldee (Aug 23, 2011)

The epicenter of that quake is close to my last house. There were several smaller ones over the 24 years I lived in VA.


----------



## tim self (Aug 23, 2011)

And to think I left DC on Sunday.  Ya'll have all the fun!!!! Was in the middle of Arkansas when it happened.


----------



## 76winger (Aug 23, 2011)

Yet another one that's come and gone and all sorts of people talking about it, but I never felt it. :frown:


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 24, 2011)

felt it up in Massachusetts, tornado a few month ago now a earth quack, hurricane on its way, defiantly looking for that volcano.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 24, 2011)

I happened to be working on an off center turning at the time we felt it in SC.
So I was already bouncing across the shop floor.
Someone mentioned the hurricane making landfall this weekend....
I live in the upstate of SC towards the Mountains...However my mother in-law lives along the coast that means there will be TWO Major STORMS in Greenville SC this weekend!!!!!
I am taking my test for my concealed weapons permit on Saturday too.  Isn’t it funny how everything just kinda works its self out sometimes???? LOL J.J.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 24, 2011)

Man I just heard there was significant damage to the National Cathedral, and I've seen several Cathedrals including St. Patrick’s, but the National Cathedral holds a special place in my heart. Religion has nothing to do with it, it's the Architecture it's self, with the hundreds of Gargoyles, the arched Portico's, the sheer beauty of the structure. I really hope the damage wasn't too severe, My one trip to DC I sat in the place for 2 hours one day and 3 hours the next.  I had almost volunteered to take an Oxygen bottle and a scooter, and make a week of DC. I hope there hasn’t been any injury to people. MOST property can be replaced.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 24, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Man I just heard there was significant damage to the National Cathedral, and I've seen several Cathedrals including St. Patrick’s, but the National Cathedral holds a special place in my heart. Religion has nothing to do with it, it's the Architecture it's self, with the hundreds of Gargoyles, the arched Portico's, the sheer beauty of the structure. I really hope the damage wasn't too severe, My one trip to DC I sat in the place for 2 hours one day and 3 hours the next. I had almost volunteered to take an Oxygen bottle and a scooter, and make a week of DC. I hope there hasn’t been any injury to people. MOST property can be replaced.


 A few pictures of the damage ... http://georgetown.patch.com/article...ses-photos-of-earthquake-damage#photo-7472896

AK


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2011)

Jerryconn said:


> Pictures of damage in our part of the state



Do you think you will be able to rebuild?

Best quotes so far
"that was not an earthquake... That was our founding fathers turning over in their graves." 
"the earthquake was centered around a little known line. I think it is currently called 'Bush's fault" :biggrin:


----------



## DJ2759 (Aug 24, 2011)

Our building shook violently, my bookcase fell over throwing books like missiles that I dodged using my cat like reflexes. The ceiling collapsed and floors above started to come down on us. I searched for the weak who couldn’t get out. I carried three elderly women out of the building to safety. I went back in as the building began to collapse and rescued four more…okay...none of that happened but I did stub my toe when I left the building….it hurt.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 24, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Not sure why those that didn't feel it are disappointed!  I felt it and would have preferred not too!  Kind of unsettling when the solid ground below you is moving around!



I'm sure those of us who missed out would not want to experience a severe life threatening event.  This was not close to fitting that description.  Speaking for myself, I don't unsettle very easily.  I find the thought of experiencing a natural event like a minor quake, or a solar eclipse pretty exciting.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 24, 2011)

Timbo said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why those that didn't feel it are disappointed!  I felt it and would have preferred not too!  Kind of unsettling when the solid ground below you is moving around!
> ...



It was scary-exciting and I am still a little buzzed about it....if I was smarter and had realized what was actually happening, I probably would have been less excited and more scared!  One is a good number for earthquake experiences on my checklist...amazing to feel, do not feel any compulsion to try it again!


----------

